# Interior Memory Function



## Mike McKelvey (Sep 16, 2017)

Wife and I have a 2016 Acura MDX. Great car but lousy gas mileage. It's her car and the M3 will be mine. 

The MDX does have nice seat and mirror memory locations for both side mirrors and the seat. Works fine. 

Anyone know if the M3 will include steering wheel and rear view mirror locations, as well as side mirror and seat locations, in the memory presets? If so, that would be heaven!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike McKelvey said:


> Wife and I have a 2016 Acura MDX. Great car but lousy gas mileage. It's her car and the M3 will be mine.
> 
> The MDX does have nice seat and mirror memory locations for both side mirrors and the seat. Works fine.
> 
> Anyone know if the M3 will include steering wheel and rear view mirror locations, as well as side mirror and seat locations, in the memory presets? If so, that would be heaven!!


We don't have confirmation yet, but I think it's safe to assume it will. Moreover if for some reason it doesn't, it's also safe to assume this would be an enhancement down the road for sure.

Tesla's press kit on Model 3 says

12-way, power adjustable front seats, steering column and side mirrors, with custom driver profiles
I take "custom driver profiles" to be a strong confirmation that seats, steering column, and side mirrors are included in the memory for the driver's profile.


----------



## Craig-TX (Sep 13, 2017)

Not just what's listed above... but think about this. In the Model 3, the air vents are software controlled as well. I can imagine a time where the wife and I can add vent preferences to the profile. She loves the air blowing straight on her face. I much prefer it blowing around me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes. Model 3 will have seat, exterior mirror (interior likely not), and steering column memory.
Air vent memory is also expected. And climate control panels settings as well. With radio station.
This way M3 will be on par with BMW 3-series.

But premium package is required for that.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Mike McKelvey said:


> Wife and I have a 2016 Acura MDX. Great car but lousy gas mileage. It's her car and the M3 will be mine.
> 
> The MDX does have nice seat and mirror memory locations for both side mirrors and the seat. Works fine.
> 
> Anyone know if the M3 will include steering wheel and rear view mirror locations, as well as side mirror and seat locations, in the memory presets? If so, that would be heaven!!


No Tesla currently remembers rearview mirror position. They do remember a bunch of stuff though:


----------



## Mike McKelvey (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Too bad on the rear view mirror though


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike McKelvey said:


> Thanks for the info. Too bad on the rear view mirror though


What car has an electronically moved rear view mirror?


----------



## Mike McKelvey (Sep 16, 2017)

As far as I know, no car does. I was hoping the M3 would.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

Mike McKelvey said:


> As far as I know, no car does. I


At least one car definitely has interior mirror memory. Opel Omega B. (same as Chevrolet, Vauxhall)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What car has an electronically moved rear view mirror?


I am reading this as meaning the interior one of course. Many have that on outside mirrors evidently.


arnis said:


> At least one car definitely has interior mirror memory. Opel Omega B. (same as Chevrolet, Vauxhall)


That is intriguing & somewhat odd as that functionality seems rather superfluous for something that can be easily adjusted manually in a second...

As an aside, that specific model has been discontinued a while back, @arnis , though... Do you know if Opel retained that on their current 'flagship' car, the Insignia?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

I read the manual for Opel Insignia and it appears they dropped the interior mirror memory functionality.
I know it can be adjusted really fast but what's the point of memory function of side mirrors then.
Though lumbar support also doesn't have memory (as it likely works with air pouches, which can't have memory).


----------



## Stolz25 (Sep 10, 2017)

arnis said:


> I know it can be adjusted really fast but what's the point of memory function of side mirrors then.


These are already electronic on most cars and they take much longer to adjust. The point is convenance.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

arnis said:


> I read the manual for Opel Insignia and it appears they dropped the interior mirror memory functionality.
> I know it can be adjusted really fast but what's the point of memory function of side mirrors then.
> Though lumbar support also doesn't have memory (as it likely works with air pouches, which can't have memory).


Totally off topic yet doesn't the latest Insignia look very, very decent?!


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Totally off topic yet doesn't the latest Insignia look very, very decent?!


Yes, imo Opel has done quite a good job on the Insignia design. But I also liked the old model, even tho it feels dated now. Unluckily there is no electric version available with a decent charging infrastructure provided by them and performance in the low 5s .


----------

